# need a chest routine to get chest bigger



## richirich_99 (Apr 20, 2004)

My chest is my least developed body part, and my chest routine doesnt seem to be doing a whole lot of good. here is what i currently have been doing:

Bench 3-4x6-8
incline w/ dumbells 3-4x6
and similar machine to pec deck 3x6-8
wide-grip dips 2x10-15 (not weighted)

any suggestions or advice would be great!

Rich


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2004)

Try doing less sets.  Try doing a spread workout where you do a lower volume multiple times per week.  Try something new!  Also, make sure your diet is in check.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

how about decline press, and flat dumbbell flyes, maybe even drop the inclines for awhile.


----------



## richirich_99 (Apr 20, 2004)

i do decline occasionally, i might try dropping the incline. Prince, do you have a link that shows proper form for flat dumbbell flyes? Thanks for the help!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by richirich_99 *_
> i do decline occasionally, i might try dropping the incline. Prince, do you have a link that shows proper form for flat dumbbell flyes? Thanks for the help!



http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=6

This is the main page:
http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/home.htm

www.exrx.net also has little videos to display lots of exercises and their form.  However, I find that the people on the Ball State webpage actually have pretty good form.  The guy on exrx has terrible form on many lifts.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by richirich_99 *_
> Prince, do you have a link that shows proper form for flat dumbbell flyes?



http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBFly.html


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> The guy on exrx has terrible form on many lifts.



_ That is so true.  _


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

on some lifts he does, his form is pretty good on flat dumbbell flyes though.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.exrx.net/AnimatedEx/Biceps/DBCurl.gif[/IMG2]
_Enough said. _


----------



## holycrown (Apr 20, 2004)

I know this is agreat oppurtunity for me to see what other builder in the world say about what I like most bobybuilding .


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> [IMG2]http://www.exrx.net/AnimatedEx/Biceps/DBCurl.gif[/IMG2]
> _Enough said. _



what is so bad there?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what is so bad there?



_ You don´t see anything bad there?  _


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 21, 2004)

if they are meant to be d/b cheat curls they look fine!


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 21, 2004)

not even cheating that bad... ive seen alot worse


----------



## LAM (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by richirich_99 *_
> My chest is my least developed body part, and my chest routine doesnt seem to be doing a whole lot of good. here is what i currently have been doing:
> 
> Bench 3-4x6-8
> ...



Currently are your other bodyparts growing ?


----------

